# Evil Clown Theme dessert suggestion?



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe I am wrong. just simply make a clown cake. Wouldnt you get the wrong reaction anyway? isnt that what you are going for?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

You could do cupcakes I find these vintage clown heads truly disturbing!









http://www.shopmania.com/shopping~o...e-classic-clown-cupcake-picks~p-13457050.html

This is also unsettling...


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is a pretty gross cake....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh my...........That cake gets my vote!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm with 'offmymeds' in that the cake would be great. I could see that being done with Ronald McDonald (or Bozo), if you wanted someone recognizable


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

That clown cake is awesome! I have done a clown theme the last two years for Halloween and every one loves it. I have mannequins dressed as clowns in my yard, and me and my friend dress as clowns and scarce everyone. Maybe you could do a cake made out to be a graveyard and instead of tombstones you could have those clown heads as the markers.
Next year I am going to have to have a clown cake.


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

I must say: that clown cake gets my vote!!! Gruesomely appetizing - in a Halloweenie way!!! Wow - I wouldn't have imagined a cake like that in a million years. BRING IN THE CLOWNS!!!

(I also had a suggestion for a carnival tent cake with dark colors for the tent top and skulls around the edges - Garthy!!  )

I'll have to think on these two suggestions.

I knew you guys would come thru!! Thanks!!!!!

~TMama


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My pleasure, TMama Best of luck with the party (I know it is still a long ways off, but still...)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If it were my party I would look no further than the cake Mizerella posted the pic of. When I read the initial post I thought about using the Wilton 3D Skull cake pan and turning it into a clown head. That picture is exactly what I had in mind but better. I wouldn't be surprised if that's the pan they used. The decorating is outstanding, love the colors and clown face so much. Mizerella, is this a cake you made or a picture of one you stumbled upon? I just love it and could see using it as a cake idea myself one day.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I didn't make it, found it here...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/curlysuecakes/with/5281434170/

She has other severed head cakes as well. They are pretty killer!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like a lot of the cakes. she does good work


----------



## TarantulaMama (Jul 30, 2010)

Loved her "clown barbed wire" cake, too!

But I'll stick with the clown you posted, Mizerella! And Ghost of Spookie - you think it started with a 3D skeleton pan? Well, I guess that's where I'll start, too!

You guys are great! Thanks!!!! 

~TMama


----------

